# 59 shot @ the John Deere Classic



## C4shooter (Jul 7, 2010)

Paul Goydos shot a first round 59!


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Now the hard part. He needs to continue on, and win the tournament.......


C4shooter said:


> Paul Goydos shot a first round 59!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Certainly couldn't happen to a nicer guy. My hat's off to him for a great round.

While a 59 is great achievement, you also have to consider that the this isn't one of the tougher stops on the PGA Tour. The winner is usually near 20 under par for 5 rounds... the highest winning score in the last 10 years was -16 (and Goydos is almost there already), and many of the tour elite don't even bother with it. Most of the big boys are over in the UK this week preparing for The Open Championship. Don't get me wrong, 59 is still 59, but it would be a lot more exciting if it happened at Sawgrass...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

what was that just the front 9? Great round good luck to him hopefully he can keep it going.


----------



## C4shooter (Jul 7, 2010)

Fourputt said:


> Certainly couldn't happen to a nicer guy. My hat's off to him for a great round.
> 
> While a 59 is great achievement, you also have to consider that the this isn't one of the tougher stops on the PGA Tour. The winner is usually near 20 under par for 5 rounds... the highest winning score in the last 10 years was -16 (and Goydos is almost there already), and many of the tour elite don't even bother with it. Most of the big boys are over in the UK this week preparing for The Open Championship. Don't get me wrong, 59 is still 59, but it would be a lot more exciting if it happened at Sawgrass...


59 0n a par 72 I think is better than the 59 scores on the par 71 courses.
Then Stricker follows that up with a 60. Crazy.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Shooting 59 and only having a 1 shot lead has got to be as strange a feeling as shooting 59 itself.

Personally, I like it when a course is set up well enough to allow birdies to be made. I've always felt the fans like to see birdies. I don't think we care to see our heroes humbled by a course that is set up so hard they can't break par. That's what we expect from them, a big separation between their skills and ours. After all, it's the same golf course for everyone.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Low scores are fine with me. 59s, and 60s are special to be sure. I don't mind courses that are set up to invite these types of low score as long as the players take advantage of the conditions, and come Sunday, the tournament's out come is still in doubt with several players in the running to win it. That is why I like tougher set ups. Tougher set ups (imho) bring the weaker, and stronger players closer together for a much higher competitive value for the tournament. I like the US Open set ups for the same reason. Of course with Goydos at -12 before teeing off, but now 2 shots behind, that too is intriguing.

I have to admit that I like to watch the LPGA on TV, only because they deal with distances that are similar to my own. Club selection is almost the same, and they sometimes miss the same putts I do. 99% of them would trash me in a match to be sure. Just saying their group is closer to the way I play. :dunno:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

FrogsHair said:


> I have to admit that I like to watch the LPGA on TV


Me too. I think an amateur can learn more about course management from watching the LPGA than watching the PGA.

Don't misunderstand what I said above. I don't want to see the pros play a course set up so easy it might as well be miniature golf. I just disagree with a course set up like Pebble Beach was. I think that kind of set up brought too much an element of luck into the equation of who might win.

I wouldn't want to see a tournament winner shoot 30 under par, but a setup that wouldn't allow an average winning score around 2 under a day brings questions to my mind.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Stricker is 5 under today (-16 for the tournament) through 11. Goydos is going to have to come out swinging or be left behind.

Update: Just bogied #3 to drop back to -15.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Steve Stricker is -25 after 54 holes. Goydos is -19. That's some crazy low scores. Some one told Goydos he was the only guy they knew who could shoot a 59, and be in the lead by only one shot. Goydos replied he was the only guy he knew who could shoot a 59, and wake up the next morning 3 shots behind. :rofl:


----------

